# Average size of an image



## tonym (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum and screen printing.

I'm just setting up a new business and an looking for a printer for pinting positives. 

What is the average size of a T-Shirt image? Would a 13" width be enough (like the Epson R1800) or should I get at least a 17"?

I was also thinking of just tiling the 8.5x11 sheets that I can print now, but that sounds like a pain to get to work without it showing seams.

Thanks


----------



## tonym (Sep 24, 2006)

Nevermind. I just found the answer in another thread. Sorry, I should have tried a few different ways of wording the search.

Would everyone agree that 13x17 is the norm?


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

hmmm, i personally don't consider anything to be a "norm" -because i like to look at each shirt (or design for that matter) as an individual.

what works for one design, won't necessarily work for another, ya dig?

but what i DO use as a standization is the rule of 4 or 5. for most shirts (s-l), i'll start the image 4 fingers down from the bottom of the collar- for bigger shirts, i use 5. you may use 3 and 4 depending on how huge your hand is!


----------

